# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मिलते -जुलते विषयों पर सूत्र

## dkj

मिलते -जुलते विषयों पर सूत्र

----------


## dkj

युग कलश .................


ताकत दूध की (.)(.) 
Started by MISS SUNNY‎, 23-01-2011 12:01 AM 1
\

Replies: 650
Views: 48,627


चूचियां ही चूचियां 
Started by amararya‎, 12-02-2011 03:09 PM 1


Replies: 2,895
Views: 69,422

मस्त चुचियाँ 
Started by amararya‎, 02-01-2011 09:30 AM 1


Replies: 3,003
Views: 90,960

पीन पयोधर 
Started by dkj‎, 05-05-2011 06:12 PM 1


Replies: 4,273
Views: 128,673


सेक्सी ***** 
Started by bobu‎, 24-03-2011 02:11 PM 1


Replies: 1,177
Views: 37,549


   पीने लायक दुदू 
Started by shrawan‎, 31-01-2011 09:26 AM 1


Replies: 2,053
VieM

 Poll: दूध पियो और मस्त जियो 
Started by navinc4u‎, 03-06-2011 12:43 PM 1


Replies: 971
Views: 43,273


दूधवाली 
Started by Pretatma‎, 08-01-2011 07:39 PM 1


Replies: 561
Views: 36,153

----------


## Badtameez

आप इस बात का विरोध कर रहे हैं या समर्थन में हैं। खुलकर कहिए।
कभी-कभी ज्यादा कम भी बोलना अच्छा नहीं होता, क्योंकि बात समझ नहीं आती है।

----------


## dkj

> आप इस बात का विरोध कर रहे हैं या समर्थन में हैं। खुलकर कहिए।
> कभी-कभी ज्यादा कम भी बोलना अच्छा नहीं होता, क्योंकि बात समझ नहीं आती है।


central 41central 41central 41

----------


## dkj

Diversification of assets   .विविधीकरण   परिसंपत्ति

----------


## dkj

विविधीकरण जोखिम को कम करने का मतलब है द्वारा निवेश की एक किस्म में संपत्ति .





एक टोकरी में अपने सभी अंडे मत डालो

----------


## AVF000

_अहा हा हा हा …
बिचें मे बोलबा, त अईसहीं पिटईबा…:)_


> आप इस बात का विरोध कर रहे हैं या समर्थन में हैं। खुलकर कहिए।
> कभी-कभी ज्यादा कम भी बोलना अच्छा नहीं होता, क्योंकि बात समझ नहीं आती है।





> central 41central 41central 41

----------


## Badtameez

> _अहा हा हा हा …
> बिचें मे बोलबा, त अईसहीं पिटईबा…:)_


इ सूत्र का असली उद्देश्य का ह, तूँ ही समझा दा ?

----------


## AVF000

_का गुरू…  कईल न कल्याण्…
कौनो जरूरी हऊवे कि उदेश्य होबे करे… ल अब तोहि बतावा कि इ मंचवा क उदेश्य काह?_


> इ सूत्र का असली उद्देश्य का ह, तूँ ही समझा दा ?

----------


## dkj

1


भारतीय नारी सबसे प्यारी 
Started by sanedo_21‎, 01-01-2011

Replies: 4,987
Views: 473,394

.2
देशी और सिर्फ देशी भाभी व लड़कियाँ 
Started by shrawan‎, 07-01-2011
Replies: 8,619
Views: 451,383

3
देशी माल 
Started by piyush78‎, 25-05-2011 

Replies: 7,497
Views: 444,629



4
मस्त मस्त देसी कुड़ियां 
Started by dkj‎, 17-02-2011 

Replies: 17,539
Views: 598,038

5

देसी भाभी और लड़कियों की इच्छाएं 
Started by Jayeshh‎, 22-10-2011 

Replies: 11,691
Views: 382,747


6

: भारतीय औरतों और लड़कियों की सेक्सी तस्वीरें 
Started by raj10967‎, 22-01-2011 

Replies: 2,523
Views: 373,720


7

भारतीय नारी की कामक्रीड़ा 
Started by sanedo_21‎, 12-05-2011 

Replies: 3,445
Views: 302,188


8

देसी लड़कियाँ 
Started by shrawan‎, 31-01-2011  

Replies: 6,360
Views: 196,328

9

शुद्ध देसी लड़कियों और भाभियों के चित्र वो भी पूरी श्रृंखला (Full Series) 
Started by aditya_gujral1‎, 17-04-2011 
Replies: 992
Views: 144,924

10

l: घर में ***** ( देसी ***** ) 
Started by deep deep‎, 05-12-2011 

Replies: 1,190
Views: 141,000

11

~ देसी ~~~ 
Started by xyzcm‎, 01-11-2011 

Replies: 4,723
Views: 136,368

12


 कहीं न देखा गया देसी माल 
Started by aditya_gujral1‎, 17-04-2011 

Replies: 1,260
Views: 134,984

13

एकदम फ्रेश और नई देसी लडकिया, वो भी नंगी !!!! 
Started by diliprai‎, 23-03-2011 
Replies: 799
Views: 123,668





14

देसी 
Started by love431‎, 14-01-2011 08:51 PM 1

Replies: 1,453
Views: 119,539



15

देसी बाला क्लब 
Started by amol05‎, 23-02-2011 

Replies: 2,308
Views: 114,009


16
देशी भाभी व लडकियों के रियल फोटो (चेहरा नहीं है ) 
Started by shrawan‎, 01-02-2011 
Replies: 2,257
Views: 103,979



17

देसी भाभियों की नग्न अदाए 
Started by young-blood‎, 24-04-2011 

Replies: 700
Views: 100



18
रूचि भाभी की मस्त देशी जवानी 
Started by Ruchi Bhabhi‎, 28-12-2011 

Replies: 2,120
Views: 96,261

19


देशी माल 
Started by hamraaz‎, 01-01-2011 

Replies: 1,078
Views: 94,055


20

न्यूड देसी ब्यूटी 
Started by namit kataria‎, 02-02-2011 
Replies: 1,229
Views: 93,033


21

भारतीय सौंदर्य और कामुकता 
Started by kajal pandey‎, 20-02-2011 

Replies: 1,037
Views: 81,127


22


सिर्फ देसी लौंडिया ........ 
Started by mam135‎, 05-01-2011 10:57 PM 1

Replies: 470
Views: 76,892


23

देसी लडकी का महासूत्र : रोज नयी ८ तस्वीरे.. 
Started by chandan_indica‎, 15-08-2011 
Replies: 530
Views: 71,664



24
पानी में आग लगायें देसी कुडियां 
Started by dkj‎, 23-02-2011 
Replies: 1,305
Views: 66,219


25


जलवे देसी जवानी के.....देसी 
Started by badboy123455‎, 19-04-2012

Replies: 2,155
Views: 62,256


....
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## love.15

एक टोकरी में अपने सभी अंडे मत डालो

----------


## dkj

> एक टोकरी में अपने सभी अंडे मत डालो







> *1
> *पूनम को टक्कर देने के लिए शर्लिन ने अपलोड की न्यूड तस्वीर 
> Started by INDIAN_ROSE22‎, 12-02-2012 06:33 PM 1
> 
> Replies: 23
> Views: 3,968
> INDIAN_ROSE22 
> 15-04-2012, 02:44 PM
> 
> ...


...........................प्रख्या   जन मे , पूनम   पर तीन सूत्र उपलभ्ध हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

सही सूत्र है, जारी रखिये, लगे रहिये, इस जानकारी के मौजूद होने के फायदे बाद में मिलेंगे, जरुर

----------


## samaprker

यह क्या बतमीजी वाली पोस्ट डाली जा रही है यहाँ पर शर्म करो !

----------


## ravi chacha

ये सूत्र तो ठीक है लेकिन ----बिभाग सही नहीं है इसलिए में बिरोध करता हु

----------


## ravi chacha

> यह क्या बतमीजी वाली पोस्ट डाली जा रही है यहाँ पर शर्म करो !


सर्म  आना चाहिए  सूत्र धार को .........

----------


## ravi chacha

> युग कलश .................
> 
> 
> ताकत दूध की (.)(.) 
> Started by MISS SUNNY‎, 23-01-2011 12:01 AM 1
> \
> 
> Replies: 650
> Views: 48,627
> ...


जय श्री राम 

सर्म  आना चाहिए  सूत्र धार को .........सामन्य  मंच पर अश्लीलता  और बो भी स्वर्ण सदस्य के दोबारा ठीक नहीं है ये

----------


## samaprker

> जय श्री राम 
> 
> सर्म  आना चाहिए  सूत्र धार को .........सामन्य  मंच पर अश्लीलता  और बो भी स्वर्ण सदस्य के दोबारा ठीक नहीं है ये


tum sahi keh rhe ho bhai

----------


## dkj

> सही सूत्र है, जारी रखिये, लगे रहिये, इस जानकारी के मौजूद होने के फायदे बाद में मिलेंगे, जरुर





> यह क्या बतमीजी वाली पोस्ट डाली जा रही है यहाँ पर शर्म करो !





> ये सूत्र तो ठीक है लेकिन ----बिभाग सही नहीं है इसलिए में बिरोध करता हु





> सर्म  आना चाहिए  सूत्र धार को .........





> जय श्री राम 
> 
> सर्म  आना चाहिए  सूत्र धार को .........सामन्य  मंच पर अश्लीलता  और बो भी स्वर्ण सदस्य के दोबारा ठीक नहीं है ये





> tum sahi keh rhe ho bhai


काश ऐसा होता ..................! :BangHead:
फ़ोरम का नाम है अन्तर्वासना और कहते हैम शर्म करो ,:pointlol:

----------


## ashwanimale

आपका यह सूत्र कमाल का सूत्र है हम अपनी पसंद के सूत्रों को सहज ही खोज सकते हैं। बधाई मित्रवर, ऐसे सूत्र को अद्यतन रखने में महती मेहनत के लिये आपको ढेरों साधुवाद! मेरी शुभकामनायें, यह एक चर्चित सूत्र बना रहे।

----------


## dkj

> आपका यह सूत्र कमाल का सूत्र है हम अपनी पसंद के सूत्रों को सहज ही खोज सकते हैं। बधाई मित्रवर, ऐसे सूत्र को अद्यतन रखने में महती मेहनत के लिये आपको ढेरों साधुवाद! मेरी शुभकामनायें, यह एक चर्चित सूत्र बना रहे।


यह एक चर्चित सूत्र बना रहे।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह क्या? भाई, डीकेजी, मेरी प्रविष्ठि पूरी स्क्रीन पर फैल गयी। मैंने देखा तो घबरा गया, कि कहीं मेरी पोस्टिंग में गड़बड़ तो नहीं थी, फिर ध्यान दिया तो तसल्ली हुई कि यह पोस्ट आपकी है, मेरे से गलती नहीं हुई है,

----------

